

Which browser plugins are essential for privacy? - tessellated

Considering a well maintained '/etc/hosts' file, what does AdBlock+, Ghostery, etc... do, that a well maintained 'hosts' file does not?
======
sp332
It's a bit extreme, but I'm loving RequestPolicy.
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/requestpolicy...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/requestpolicy/) It lets you see every domain that text,
graphics, code etc have been loaded from on the current page. The default is
to block everything, but it's easy (two clicks) to allow or whitelist a
domain.

------
jezclaremurugan
I think its quite hard for individuals to keep updating their /etc/hosts file
regularly. But, if we could all share it in github, this would be a great
idea!

~~~
tessellated
I found at least 2 accounts maintaining 'hosts' files on github, how would we
go about centralizing these effords?

